# Using in slab ducts as the return



## Kloveland (Oct 15, 2021)

My sister just closed on a house that has retrofitted supply ducts in the ceiling. Apparently whoever did this job used the old in slab ducts as the return. There was no filter I could find so I checked the air handler and sure enough there was a filter in the bottom of the unit. It was pretty nasty.

I don’t think it would be a common practice to use old in slab duct work as a return. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

